# Bilder Frankfurt-Taunus-Umgebung



## neikless (9. Januar 2005)

ich mach einfach mal nen Anfang ...


----------



## Lupo (9. Januar 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach einfach mal nen Anfang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. Januar 2005)

ja leider klappt das nicht wie geplant   
habe neue digicam und bilder aber vieleicht
kann ein anderer den anfang machen ....   
bemühe mich nach anschluß  

danke


----------



## Andreas (10. Januar 2005)

Hi neikless,

schau doch mal in's Fotoalbum. 
Dort gibt es auch fuer das Lokalforum Frankfurt ein Album.

Guckst Du hier!


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2005)

Was´n hier eigentlich los 173 hits und keiner (fast)
schreibt oder hat mal ein Bild übrig   

also hier noch eins ... Blick vom Taunus nach FFM-City


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (13. Januar 2005)

Sonnenuntergang im Pfungstädter Moor; fotographiert vom hof des Naturfreundehauses  (Flagge) aus. das gebiet is eigentlich eher was für die fahrrad-generation 35+  
habs aber auf nem geburtstag gemacht...


----------



## Milass (13. Januar 2005)

Servus,

Neikles, an der selben stelle hab ich mein Bike auch fotographiert 

wenn meine cam neue Akkus hat, gibts auch Pics von mir 

Grüsse

Milass


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2005)

ja gutes motiv
könnte ja ein running gag werden
und plötzlich hätten wir lauter bilder
von bikes vor dem selben motiv    

weiter so


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Januar 2005)

Da hab ich zwei schöne Bilder von ´ner Inversionswetterlage - Blick auf die Mainebene (da ist sonst Frankfurt) vom Altkönig aus.
Das Bild vom Altkönig auf den Feldberg hab ich auch, aber ohne Bike.


----------



## Fahrrad (18. Januar 2005)

das sieht aber wirklich mal fett aus. da denkt so was findet man nur in den alpen.


----------



## Hilleruli (24. Januar 2005)

Sind Crosser hier eigentlich auch erlaubt ?
Neulich irgendwo im Köpperner Tal :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilleruli (24. Januar 2005)

Ich hab' auch 'n MTB.

Blick vom 'Feldbergrundweg' Richtung Niederreifenberg.
Wird Zeit, dass wieder Sommer wird.


----------



## neikless (25. Januar 2005)

klar sind crosser erlaubt
es geht ja weniger um die
bikes oder auch biker
sonder um schönen Fotos
vom Taunus Umbebung und die Natur rundrum !

vielen dank für deinen Beitag


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2005)

Bilder von der Hunde-Runde heute ....


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2005)

hab auch nette taunusbilder in meiner gallerie ...

hier krieg ich es nie hin, eine vernüftige größe zu uppen  

also schaut einfach mal in meine gallerie


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Januar 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch nette taunusbilder in meiner gallerie ...
> 
> hier krieg ich es nie hin, eine vernüftige größe zu uppen
> 
> also schaut einfach mal in meine gallerie


Schöne Bilder, vor allem die Winterbilder. Von wo ist denn der Rossertblick?

Hab übrigens in meiner Gallerie auch noch ein paar mehr Bilder.


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder, vor allem die Winterbilder. Von wo ist denn der Rossertblick?



danke   
der rossertblick ist quasi direkt vor der zufahrt zum schlosshotel rettershof. eine wegkreuzung, die man eigentlich nicht verfehlen kann.
der mülleimer stört ein wenig die idylle auf dem bild, aber leider ein notwendiges übel unserer zeit, da ja kaum einer in der lage ist, seinen mitgebrachten müll auch wieder mit heim zu nehmen   
aber das ist ein anderes leidiges thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzyholger (30. Januar 2005)

gude
hab auchn paar bilder in der galerie (leider nur gescannt):
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/7224

wer erkennt wo es is?
holger.


----------



## Milass (30. Januar 2005)

Is die Abfahrt vom Herzberg, wenn ich mich nich irre


----------



## fuzzyholger (30. Januar 2005)

nich ganz, hab aber auch geschummelt. die bilder sind eher ausm vordertaunus. die aussicht ist auf dem staufen mit blick auf fischbach und hinten königstein/feldberg, "wald1" ist auf dem weg den staufen runter und das letzte ist zwischen lorsbach und eppstein ziemlich weit oben, n schöner weg.

aber wenn der herzberg auch so schön ist, muss ich da mal hin   

gruß..


----------



## Klingelfee (3. Februar 2005)

Schöner Beitrag. Hier ein Bild zwischen Falkenstein und Fuchstanz. Macht Laune auf den nächsten Sommer!


----------



## Klingelfee (5. Februar 2005)

Heut ist vorm Sandplacken auch kein Streufahrzeug vorbeigekommen. Hätte Spikes gebraucht!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Februar 2005)

Wow, das Bild ist echt klasse! Sieht mehr nach fließendem Wasser als nach Eis aus.


----------



## wolflack (7. Februar 2005)

CarstenM-R und sipmue auf Spikes am 06.02.2005 zwischen Sandplacken und Römerkastell Heidenstock. Rund um den Feldberg sind ab einer Höhe von 550 bis 600 Metern nahezu alle Wege vereist. Ohne Spikes geht hier gar nicht mehr.
gibt 's auch auf: Beim Biken... > Fotos aus den Lokalforen > Frankfurt und Umgebung


----------



## h-walk (7. Februar 2005)

wolflack schrieb:
			
		

> CarstenM-R und sipmue auf Spikes am 06.02.2005 zwischen Sandplacken und Römerkastell Heidenstock. Rund um den Feldberg sind ab einer Höhe von 550 bis 600 Metern nahezu alle Wege vereist. Ohne Spikes geht hier gar nicht mehr.



He He...ist alles relativ. Ich bin gestern morgen den Wurzeltrail von der B8 bis zum Roten Kreuz und dann bis zum Honigmann hochgestrampelt. Wenn man am Rand bzw. auf den Eisflächen mit Gefühl und wenig Luft fährt, klappt es auch mit normalen Reifen. Allerdings ist es teilweise schon sehr tricky...der Eichkopf (Naturfreundehaus Richtung Parkplatz Rupertshain) war dafür eisfrei und man konnte sich blind runterstürzen...  

Hab auch ein paar nette Taunuspics in meiner Galerie...

Cheers
H-Walk


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2005)

das mit dem eis fängt schon deutlich tiefer an    am naturfreundehaus billtal sieht es ähnlich aus ...
ich hasse diese zeit. geilstes wetter zum biken aber man kann nur unten rumfahren oder auf straßen    .
spikes machen auch keinen sinn, da müsste unten auch noch schnee liegen ...
bin schon froh, dass man wenigstens die berge so halb hoch bebiken kann. so kommen dann doch ein paar höhenmeter zusammen.
es gab schon zeiten, da ging wochenlang gar nix mehr in den wäldern ...

edit : ich gebe h-walk recht. trails sind da meist besser zu fahren wie die breiten forstautobahnen ...


----------



## wolflack (7. Februar 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> spikes machen auch keinen sinn, da müsste unten auch noch schnee liegen



na, dann frag' 'mal sipmue.   Wenn der mit seinen NOKIAN Doppelreihen-Spikes die vereisten Waldautobahnen 'runterballert, dann kann man sein breites Grinsen sogar sehen, wenn man hinter ihm herfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2005)

wolflack schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann frag' 'mal sipmue.   Wenn der mit seinen NOKIAN Doppelreihen-Spikes die vereisten Waldautobahnen 'runterballert, dann kann man sein breites Grinsen sogar sehen, wenn man hinter ihm herfährt


ich glaub euch ja, das spike fahren auf eis spass macht.
aber bis man erst mal im eis ist, muß man einige km über schotter und asphalt fahren. und da machen spikes eher keinen sinn und gehen sicher schnell kaputt, oder


----------



## sipemue (7. Februar 2005)

Genau: Wolf und ich waren gestern eine geile Tour über alle höheren Hügel des Taunus machen. Natürlich mit Spikes, ohne wäre oberhalb 500 hm kein Fortkommen mehr gewesen. Wie Wolf schon sagte: Ich habe selten so ein geiles Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt wie gestern . Die wenigen Fussgänger und Schlittenfahrer, die sich auch auf die Eispisten gewagt haben, konnten nicht glauben, dass man da noch radeln kann. Und kein Schlitten hatte gestern auch nur die winzigste Chance   wenn ich mit an die 50 Sachen an denen vorbeigeschossen bin - natürlich auf Eispiste   
Ich könnte heute schon weinen, wenn ich dran denke, dass dieses herrliche Eiswetter demnächst wieder vorbei ist   
Wolf, lass uns vorher auf jeden Fall noch eine Tour machen!!!


@ wissefux: Ich hatte auch knapp 20 km "Anfahrt" mit den Spikes über Asphalt und Schotter, bis der Spass erst so richtig losging. Mit Spikes auch "office"    zu fahren ist kein Problem. Ich mache das schon seit Jahren und die Dinger nutzen sich kaum ab. Und wenn die sich schon ein wenig mehr als sonst abnutzen: Den Spass ist es mir allermal wert!!!


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2005)

hört sich nach ner menge spaß an  
gut möglich, dass ich das doch mal im nächsten winter testen muss ...


----------



## CarstenM-R (7. Februar 2005)

Ja war ne echt geniale Tour gestern mit Wolf und Simon, auch wenn ich nicht mehr mit auf den Feldberg gefahren bin.  Was ich echt noch nie erlebt habe war der Fuchstanz ohne Mountainbiker und das Sonntags Nachmittags.

Die Spikes sind echt das Geld wert.


----------



## Andyr (3. März 2005)

Coole Fotos


----------



## neikless (12. März 2005)

MEHR BILDER  WENIGER TEXT   


Bike N´Snow Aktion Heute 
mit Niva mein Hund   

location : kl.Feldberg & Weg zum Altkönig


----------



## neikless (14. März 2005)

noch mal eins ... dieses vom Sonntag


----------



## gon (31. März 2005)

Blick vom Frankenstein:



 

gon


----------



## Goran (3. April 2005)

Dieses Bild ist von der Heutigen Tour entstanden.



gruss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. April 2005)

hier ein paar neue Bilder
leider nicht in bester Qualität


----------



## SchiebeNix (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt versuche ich es nochmal, kann sein, dass es nachher doppelt ist......

Anbei 4 Bilder vom Feldberg, zwei sind von gestern und zwei vom Januar (ich sag aber nicht, welche   ).

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## SchiebeNix (2. Mai 2005)

Nachtrag...


----------



## s(au)bock (3. Mai 2005)

meld mich weniger wegen bilda sondern wollt mich ma umhöhrn ob jemand aus bad camberg und umgebung hir ist


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (3. Mai 2005)

Juchuuu!!!!!!!

Endlich jemand aus BC!!!! Bin aus Erbach. Haste Bock auf ne kleine Tour? Können wir per PM weitermachen; weisste wie das geht bzw. was das ist?


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2005)

Respekt an Toni das Du mit dem Schienenbein noch
die nette Tout zum bitteren Ende gefahren  bist !!!

 *zum letzen Bild gibt es zu beachten das auf dem
  Bild wie man zunächst vermuten könnte kein Knie
  zu sehen ist ... vielmehr handelt es sich um Toni´s
  Schienenbein das durch einen Crash punktuell "leicht" 
  angeschwollen ist ...   Au Au Auaaah   

(1) Andi auf staufen (2) Gimbi Teller/Pfännchen (3+4) Toni & Oenninger am Rettershof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Mai 2005)

Fahrt ihr immer ohne Helme oder ist das nur zufällig auf den Fotos so? Stellt euch die Beule am Schienbein mal an der richtigen Stelle am Kopf vor  . DAS wär dann wirklich auaaaa!


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2005)

Ja Papa !   

wie du auf meinen Bildern weiter oben sehen kannst,
trage ich wenns nötig ist immer das volle Program Helm+Protektion
... kann nur für mich sprechen aber auf soften touren
wie diese lasse ich sie auch gern mal zu hause fahre dann
aber auch dem entsprechend soft ...

aber hast schon recht safty first !   

  * stelle jetzt mal die Regel auf das nur noch mit Bildern getextet werden darf


----------



## Phoenix83 (29. Mai 2005)

Von der Tour heute morgen:


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2005)

... fast fertig ... morgen 1. testfahrt (flug)


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2005)

regenbogen über fischbach ...
fotografiert von wiegetritt


----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2005)

neue Bilder
Cronberg/Falkenstein/Feldberg/Fly   + fertiger kicker


----------



## Milass (10. Juni 2005)

Moin

Hier mal ein schöner Hintergrund. Im Vordergrund ist mein trainingsrad 





 

Grüsse

Micha

Phoenix 83, Auf einem der Bilder war ja ein klasse Trail.
Wo ist der ??


----------



## Phoenix83 (10. Juni 2005)

Der geht oben am Feldberg los. Da wo die Bänke sind Richtung Reifenberg.
Wenn du dann links runter fährst und die Skipiste kreuzt biste richtig.


----------



## Milass (12. Juni 2005)

Moin!

Wird morgen gleich testgefahren...mit der Judy TT 
danke fuer den Tip!   

Grüsse

Micha


----------



## neikless (19. Juni 2005)

wie war die testfahrt ???     gehts dir noch gut ?

hier neue Bilder von mir >>Testfahrt (RM Flow) >> 
heute morgen von 6 uhr bis ca. 9 uhr traumhaft !!!

incl. Frühstück auf dem AK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (1. Juli 2005)

Hi

Hab jetzt ne Duke SL und fahr den Trail nochmal 

Macht sicher mehr spass!!  

Grüsse

Micha


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2005)

*Freitag Abend 21:00 Uhr Feldberg

Freitags gibts ü. 2 lecker Steaks für 3 auf´m Fuchtanz * ...
(night biking bis 24 uhr)


----------



## Milass (9. Juli 2005)

welcher Freitag?


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2005)

*JEDEN FREITAG AB 18:00 bis 24:00 UHR*
bei Regen fällt es aber aus denke ich 

die Bilder sind vom 08.07.

Der heiße Typ mit dem Corratec ist ein Kollege 
bei Interesse an Mann & Bike bitte PM   
muß Ihn auch loben das er es zum ersten mal
(ohne bus) bis ganz auf den FB geschafft hat !


----------



## Milass (11. Juli 2005)

Ich hoffe das wenigstens einer meiner Kollegen zeit hat, dann siehst du mich am Freitag den 15.07.2005 auch. Bin der mit dem Scott racing concept Trikot, orangener North Face rucksack. Ausserdem wirst du mich gleich an meiner Geschwindigkeit erkennen 

Wie läuft Night biking so ab?


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. Juli 2005)

@ neikless: Kanns sein, dass ich dich heute um 15.22 Uhr am Sandplacken mit deinem Rotwild gesehen hab? Ich stand auf dem Parkplatz vom Hotel-Sandplacken und auf einmal seh ich nen Rotwild Freerider in die eine Straße einbiegen. Wollte mich noch bemerkbar machen, aber da war der jenige auch schon verschwunden...  


Grüße, MW !!!


----------



## neikless (22. Juli 2005)

du hast jemanden gesehen der am sandplacken mit
nen freerider auf der straße rumeiert    
also ich war das nicht hatte gestern leider
keine zeit ... hätte dich sicher auch bemerkt   

okido vielleicht trifft man sich doch mal
bisdahin     take care   have fun


----------



## neikless (6. August 2005)

heute neu ...


----------



## Ars Volandi (8. August 2005)

Moin Neikless,

wo ist denn der Trail ungefähr, dessen (Treppen-)Bilder Du unlängst angehängt hast?

Gruss, AV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. August 2005)

Falkenstein

der Pfad der Toten er wurde angelegt von Jenen die tot sind und
die toten dulden nicht das die Lebenden hier gehen ... (theLordoftheRings)


----------



## andy1 (9. August 2005)

Wenns nicht wärmer wird, dann biken wir bald wieder um den Gefrierpunkt auf den Feldberg, siehe Foto vom Februar:


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2005)

Man muß mit den Temperaturen momentan halt etwas anders umgehen und geistig ein bißchen voraus denken! Für Oktober wär das nämlich prima Wetter!   Also war das eben meine erste Oktobertour!


----------



## Trollobaby (10. August 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> Falkenstein
> 
> der Pfad der Toten er wurde angelegt von Jenen die tot sind und
> die toten dulden nicht das die Lebenden hier gehen ... (theLordoftheRings)
> ...


----------



## guuuude (28. August 2005)

Damit das hier mal ned einschläft


----------



## neikless (9. November 2005)

Reichenbachtal bei Nacht & Weg zum AK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. November 2005)

Achtung Elch im Taunus


----------



## neikless (25. November 2005)

erster Schnee Freitag 25 Nov.


----------



## powderJO (25. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> erster Schnee Freitag 25 Nov.




das erste foto davon hier im forum sicher - aber schnee (ein wenig ok) lag am taunus schon am letzten we, also 19 und 20. 11. ... freu mich aber auch, dass es endlich wieder soweit ist.


----------



## CoAXx (26. November 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> das erste foto davon hier im forum sicher - aber schnee (ein wenig ok) lag am taunus schon am letzten we, also 19 und 20. 11. ... freu mich aber auch, dass es endlich wieder soweit ist.




Ich war am Freitag fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs, es war saukalt und die Hochfahrt auf den Feldberg war grausam, weil der Schnee zu tief war. Dort angekommen hat uns auch gleich so ein Pressefotograf posend fotografiert. Leider hat er aber sein Versprechen nicht eingehalten und hat mir die Fotos nicht geschickt 

Das ist wohl auch eines von ihm, habe es bei Spiegel online gefunden:


----------



## RePet (28. November 2005)

@CoAXx

Gibt es  ein Artikel zu den Bild?

Sind die feldwege(waldautobahnen) schon vereist? Oder kommt man noch mit normalen "Sommerreifen" hoch?

MfG RePet


----------



## CoAXx (28. November 2005)

Der Artikel  ist uninteressant.   

Ich war getsern nochmal biken und die Grenze ab der es richtig schön "schneeig" ist und auch Neuschnee liegt, die liegt so bei 550m. Darunter wir es immer dreckiger und rutschiger. In einem gewissen Abschnitt ist es sicher auch vereist.


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2005)

Bilder !!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Dezember 2005)

Heute am Altkönig!


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (12. Dezember 2005)

vorletzte Woche Feldberg leider noch ohne Spikes :-( aber trotzdem spassig...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Januar 2006)

Bilder von der heutigen Tour. Von links nach rachts:

Türme in schönem Winterhimmel

Hinter´m Taunus ist die Welt zu Ende

Feldberg vom Aufstieg zum Altkönig aus gesehen, knapp über der Wolkengrenze

Der Herzberg schaut gerade so noch raus.

Das Bike steht auch ohne Anlehnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (10. Januar 2006)

Ich hab mal was ganz ausgefallenes  

Blick vom Main auf FFM - fotografiert am 28.10.2005.
Die Tour endete nach 5,5std. in Zeppelinheim am Bhf. total kalt und dunkel. Hatte 120Km drauf und es wurde zu kalt und ich hatte halt kein Licht dabei!
Abholdienst kam zum Glück recht schnell....


----------



## CoAXx (10. Januar 2006)

@Schwarzer Kater

sehr gute Bilder!!!! Dabei sah es heute hier sooo neblig aus, hätte nie gedacht, dass es oben frei ist!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Januar 2006)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei sah es heute hier sooo neblig aus, hätte nie gedacht, dass es oben frei ist!


Genau das Problem hatte ich anfangs. Absolut 0 Motivation sich bei dem öden Nebelwetter raus zu wagen, aber ein Blick au die Feldbergwebcam genügte um zu wissen, daß es oben einen Lichtblick gibt und so ´ne Inversionswetterlage bringt immer schöne Fotomotive.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
alleine durch die Wälder zu fahren, macht nur bedingt Spaß. 
Kann ich mich jemanden oder eine Gruppe anschließen, der/die im Gebiet Hofheim-Eppstein-Langenhain mehr oder weniger regelmäßig herumcross't/tour't ?
(Singletrails, oder in Dunkelheit auch gerne, aber Jump's möchte ich meinem Bike mit *mir* nicht zumuten  z.B. eher soetwas (Handybild):

"Gute Nacht"


----------



## Trollobaby (19. Februar 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> alleine durch die Wälder zu fahren, macht nur bedingt Spaß.
> Kann ich mich jemanden oder eine Gruppe anschließen, der/die im Gebiet Hofheim-Eppstein-Langenhain mehr oder weniger regelmäßig herumcross't/tour't ?
> (Singletrails, oder in Dunkelheit auch gerne, aber Jump's möchte ich meinem Bike mit *mir* nicht zumuten  z.B. eher soetwas (Handybild):
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204844


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2006)

@Trollobaby,
Danke für den Tip (oder Wink mit dem Zahnpfahl, da das Thema nur bedingt hier hineingehörte)


----------



## Sauron1977 (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo Cube,
bin aus Hattersheim und mir gehts eigentlich genauso.
Meistens allein bis zu zweit unterwegs, also da könnt man mal was ausmachen.
Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich leider erstmal auf einer Schulung beruflicherseits, aber danach könnt man ja mal sehen.
Am 06.03. ist übrigens der Staufenbike (www.rc-hattersheim.de),
 da bin ich dann auch wieder da. War da auch letztes Jahr schon, ganz spassig gewesen, trotz Schnee.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo Sauron,
aus Hadderschem, subber (habe Jugend in Okriftel und Schulzeit in Hattersheim verbracht). Gern können wir in zwei Wochen aktiv werden. z.B. auch Richtung bzw. um den Flughafen, wenn Dich ein paar Abgase nicht stören  .
Da es in diesem Thema mehr um Bilder geht, antworte bitte ggf. im Thema "wo sind denn hier die eppsteiner??", wie es oben schon Trollobaby 'vorgeschlagen' hat oder über PM. Bis demnächst vielleicht.
cu MTK-Cube


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Februar 2006)

Hier eine Stelle, wo der Taunus anfängt:
Vom Judenkopf (zw. Langenhain + Eppstein) Richtung Gundelhard; hinten Mainhatten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzyholger (26. Februar 2006)

Schönes Foto!
Ich finde es aber auf der anderen Seite (auf die man drauf guckt, wo die grüne Wiese ist) schöner


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Februar 2006)

fuzzyholger schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Foto!
> Ich finde es aber auf der anderen Seite (auf die man drauf guckt, wo die grüne Wiese ist) schöner


... wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil Du weißt, das es dort an der grünen Wiese (Gundelhard) was zu trinken  gibt.


----------



## fuzzyholger (27. Februar 2006)

hehe, kein Kommentar. Wir sind hier eigentlich im gesamten Umkreis sehr gesegnet mit schönen Gaststätten: Gundelhard, Meisterturm, Viehweide, Gimbacher Hof usw..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. März 2006)

Mal zwei bilder von heute aus dem Reichenbachtal. Man bedenke, wir haben März, nicht Januar und leben in Hessen, nicht in Grönland!


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2006)

und so sah es heute an der gundelhard aus :





zwei pics vom großen mannstein :









der noch jungfräuliche downhill vom großen mannstein :
kurz nach dem bild war er es nicht mehr  





und zu guter letzt : blick vom rettershof richtung ruppsch





ein wahrhaft herrlicher tag


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2006)

da das Fredchen ja auch ...Umgebung heist, werd ich mich auch mal verewigen  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzyholger (6. März 2006)

@ wisefux:

schöne Bilder, anscheinend hast du fast die gleiche Runde gedreht wie ich (außer dass ich den Staufen ausgelassen hab. Kam man da gut hoch??)

Mein armes Rad braucht nach dem Snowride ne richtig gründliche Säuberung.. Das geht immer arg aufs Material.


----------



## Moi (12. März 2006)

so mal gucken, ob ich das mit den fotos gebacken bekomme!
 
von jedem eins!
eins von trollobaby 
eins von gipfelbiker
eins von hanni89
eins von mir
eins von sonne


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. März 2006)

Hallo,
@wissefux + Schwarzer Kater: Sehr schöne Bilder. Sind die max. 60KB groß oder über externen Link geladen ? Die Qualität der Bilder ist super, wenn es nur 60 KB wären.

@moi: wie ging es denn zu fahren ? ich war heute morgen mit Family in Langenhain am Bahai-Tempel im Wald spazieren, da habe ich mir gedacht, das kann ich im Wald heute vergessen. Der Wald- bzw. Schneeboden war eher eine "Rue de la Schlagloch". Deshalb habe ich heute nachmittag den Flughafen umrundet (ohne Schnee  => "Flughafenumrundung")
Wie lange seid Ihr denn so i.d.R. unterwegs (km+Zeit), um nochmal auf das Thema "mitfahren" zurückzukommen ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. März 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @wissefux + Schwarzer Kater: Sehr schöne Bilder. Sind die max. 60KB groß oder über externen Link geladen ? Die Qualität der Bilder ist super, wenn es nur 60 KB wären.


Ist aus der Gallerie eingefügt. Da kannst du Bilder bis 500 kb glaub ich hochladen und den Link, wei man ihn in einen Beitrag einfügen kann gibt es auch schon fix und fertig.



			
				MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange seid Ihr denn so i.d.R. unterwegs (km+Zeit), um nochmal auf das Thema "mitfahren" zurückzukommen ?


Bei der aktuellen Witterung etwa 2-4 h, wenn´s wieder wärmer wird auch bis etwa 6 h. Reine Fahrzeit, wobei ich sowieso wenig Pausen mach, wenn ich privat unterwegs bin.


----------



## Moi (13. März 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @wissefux + Schwarzer Kater: Sehr schöne Bilder. Sind die max. 60KB groß oder über externen Link geladen ? Die Qualität der Bilder ist super, wenn es nur 60 KB wären.
> 
> @moi: wie ging es denn zu fahren ? ich war heute morgen mit Family in Langenhain am Bahai-Tempel im Wald spazieren, da habe ich mir gedacht, das kann ich im Wald heute vergessen. Der Wald- bzw. Schneeboden war eher eine "Rue de la Schlagloch". Deshalb habe ich heute nachmittag den Flughafen umrundet (ohne Schnee  => "Flughafenumrundung")
> Wie lange seid Ihr denn so i.d.R. unterwegs (km+Zeit), um nochmal auf das Thema "mitfahren" zurückzukommen ?



Gestern gings super, es gab halt eine circa 30 - 50cm breite Spur, die durch schlittenziehende Fußgänger (hier noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle, die durch ihren Plattmachmechanismus, die Tour ermöglichten) entstanden ist. Ab und zu wars halt ein bisschen tiefer, aber der Schnee war ja hart gefroren, sodass es ging. 
MfG
Moi


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @wissefux + Schwarzer Kater: Sehr schöne Bilder. Sind die max. 60KB groß oder über externen Link geladen ? Die Qualität der Bilder ist super, wenn es nur 60 KB wären.



mußt dich bei meiner alten ixus für die schönen bilders bedanken, die macht das alles ganz alleine  

also ich lade die bilder in höchster auflösung hier in die gallerie. es scheint aber so, als würde die forensoftware die bilder dann automatisch auf eine maximale größe beschneiden. früher ging wohl mehr, habe nämlich noch ältere  bilder mit über 1 mb im fotoalbum drin ...


----------



## Milass (13. März 2006)

Hi,

Über 1gb...muss ja echtn riesiges bild sein 
War gestern auch nochmal kurz im Taunus, ging recht zügig, vor allem wars trockener als am Freitag  

Gruss

Michael


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

dann wollen wir den mal wieder ans tageslicht holen


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

und zwar richtig :

nehmt dies  

blick vom zacken













eschbacher klippen :





kaisertempel :





mannsteinblick über fischbach zum feldberg/altkönig


----------



## CoAXx (3. August 2007)

Wo ist der Zacken? Ansonsten excellente selten gesehene Perspektiven! Da kriegt man Bock mal die heimischen Pfade zu verlassen und sich dort mal umzusehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

vom Feldberg aus gesehen fährst Du den X trail bis runter zum Kastel, am roten Kreuz über die Strasse, dann gleich rechts in so einen kleinen Trail, der führt dich dann in der Verlängerung zu einer Gabelung, wo es rechts zum Parkplatz, links bergab und halblinks leicht bergauf geht.
Du fährtst halblinks und hast nach wenigen Metern links die diversen Zacken. 

Es gibt dort einige ausgesetzte Stellen, wo es steil nach unten geht, also vorsicht beim Wandern etc.


----------

